# 4 spot red



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

Caught more croakers this morning and this guy!!!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

sweet, my limited time in saltwater, all 3 of my reds have had only 1 spot.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I've seen some with hundreds of small ones. almost looks like a speck's skin stretched over a drum body : P

*edit. how big was that red? slot?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*22 inches*

22 inches


----------

